# Late November Snow (Midwest and East Coast)



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm also watching some snow possible for Chicagoland early next week and a system on the east coast

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=12603&Itemid=179


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I posted in the Chicagoland Winter Disscussion a week ago about that system. Been to busy to really at it again (just had our second daughter) but I did look at it for about 3 minutes this morning. I was more positive earlier in the week than I am now. To me, it looks to be staying south. Please keep us posted on any updates Rob. Thanks!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pushin 2 Please;1520057 said:


> I posted in the Chicagoland Winter Disscussion a week ago about that system. Been to busy to really at it again (just had our second daughter) but I did look at it for about 3 minutes this morning. I was more positive earlier in the week than I am now. To me, it looks to be staying south. Please keep us posted on any updates Rob. Thanks!


Congrats on the birth of your second daughter!... no so on the second wedding to pay for!.....payup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Mick76;1520131 said:


> Congrats on the birth of your second daughter!... no so on the second wedding to pay for!.....payup


Thank you. I can't even imagine what the cost of a wedding will be by than. Than again, I don't want too. Scares me!


----------

